# Downhill und Meer auf Mallorca - Empfehlungen?



## stephan- (6. September 2010)

Tag,

möchte gern nächste Woche für 5 Tage oder so nach Mallorca.

Ich brauche Strand, Meer und Berge, möchte also schwimmen, etwas schnorcheln, am Strand herumliegen und würde aber auch gerne die ein oder andere Runde Downhill fahren, also am liebsten mit Shuttle und Leihbike.

Kann mir da jemand eine Region empfehlen? Der Preis ansich ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.
Offenbar sollte ich jedenfalls nord-westlich bleiben, da dort das großte Gebirge ist, so wie ich das sehe.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas für mich. Wäre nett

Achso: Es geht wirklich darum, dass beides gegeben ist. Nur Radfahren fällt flach, Meer und Strand muss unbedingt gut zu Fuß erreichbar sein und sollte auch in einer schönen Gegend sein.


----------



## Miguel (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Stephan, 

auf Mallorca findest Du eine ganze Reihe super Downhills und Trails. 
Du warst jetzt wahrscheinlich schon da, aber hier trotzdem ein paar Tipps. 

Als Kompromiss für "Meer zu Fuß" und Bike kommen Pto. Soller oder Alcudia/Pollenca in Frage. 
Soller liegt mitten im Tramuntanagebirge, Alcudia am nördlichen Ausläufer des Gebirges. 
Wenn du von allem ein bisschen sehen willst empfiehlt sich ein Mietwagen um zu den Ausgangspunkten zu gelangen. Shuttels gibt es keine auf Malle. 
Kostenlose GPS Daten zu ein paar Downhills und Trails findest du hier: 
http://www.vamos24.com/freeride-mallorca.html

Thema Leihbike: Downhiller gibt es keine zu leihen auf Malle. All Mountain ist das gängigste. In Soller gibt es einen kleinen Shop in der Carrer de la luna. In Pto. Alcudia findest Du Leihbikes (All Mountain mit 130mm vorne und 150mm hinten) bei vamos24 im Hafen. 

Gruß

Miguel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen guten Abend!!!

gut deswegen, weil ich gerade einen Flug nach Mallorca gebucht habe. und zwar vom 8.3.2011 bis 15.3.2011 von münchen aus. wer also in dieser zeit unten ist oder evtl auch dort wohnt, bitte melden. 

habe schon ne ganze reihe trails rausgesucht und bin well prepared sozusagen. gps und zelt alles dabei. hoffe, das wetter spielt einiger maßen mit. 

enduro bis freeride wird gefahren und zudem alles aus eigener kraft den berg hoch. ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar fitte leute finden, die auch berg runter keine bremse kennen. 

grüße
tommy,, meldets euch !!


----------



## Schmidtsen (1. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Ich lese gerade alle möglichen Beiträge übers Biken auf Mallorca. Werde die letzte Aprilwoche das erste Mal dort sein.

@ombre998: kannst du mir vllt die Infos über die Trails die du fahren willst schicken?! das wär echt super, ich habe vor im Ort Soller zu nächtigen.

ride on


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

Hast du einen Tip für biketaugliche FeWo in Soller?

Hier der Link zu den Touren von @trail_snail:
http://holytrail.wordpress.com/mallorca-roadbook/


----------



## Schmidtsen (2. Januar 2011)

Zimmer/Unterkunft mit Abstellmöglichkeit fürs Bike würde mich auch interessieren. Die Hotels scheinen ja schweineteuer zu sein, auf den ersten Blick bei HRS zumindest


----------



## ombre998 (2. Januar 2011)

Schmidtsen schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich lese gerade alle möglichen Beiträge übers Biken auf Mallorca. Werde die letzte Aprilwoche das erste Mal dort sein.
> 
> @ombre998: kannst du mir vllt die Infos über die Trails die du fahren willst schicken?! das wär echt super, ich habe vor im Ort Soller zu nächtigen.
> ...




http://holytrail.wordpress.com/category/mallorca/ 

gas geben!!


----------



## ombre998 (4. Januar 2011)

hallo hallo,,

finden sich leute, die zweite märz woche auf mallorca zu verbringen, hab gerade nochmal geschaut,, hier gibt es mega ferienwohnung und fincas für 10  pro nacht bei entsprechender anzahl an bewohnern..

wäre mega, wenn sich drei vier fünf sechs sieben oder acht leute finden würden 

hier mal der link:
http://www.ferienhausmiete.de/ferienhaus_suche1000.php?subregion=1978 

cheers
tommy


----------



## ombre998 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,,

hier nochmal ein Aufruf mit präzisen Ablaufplan..

Anreise ist am 8.3.2011
erstes Ziel ist dann Pollenca. Hier werden wir (ein anderer netter  IBC-User und ich) drei Nächte bleiben. Von hier aus lassen sich mega die  AlcudiaTrails (Vamos24.de) ansteuern. Weiterhin sind die Trails  nördlich von Lluc auch gut erreichbar.

Am vierten Tag gehts dann nach Soller, wo wir 4 Nächte sind und die Trails abklappern.

Die Unterkünfte sind einfache super ausgestattete Berghütten.  Übernachtung kostet ohne alles 11 . Als wirklich super LowBudget. Sind  dann ne art Jugenherbergen mit Schlafsäalen.

Wir sind im Moment zu zweit. Ein Endurist und ein Touren-AM-Fahrer. Wir  werden uns tagsüber immer etwas aufteilen und je nach Schwierigkeit  getrennt fahren und/oder die eine oder andere Tour auch mal zusammen  fahren. Wer sich uns anschließen mag, hat also die Auswahl von etwas  kniffligeren  bis hin zu leichteren Touren.

Wer mehr Infos braucht, gerne per PW.

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## styriabeef (16. Januar 2011)

Servus,

Bin mit einem Freund von 21. bis 27.02.2011 dort.
Leider also kurz vor euch.
Würde mich allerdings freuen wenn du Infomaterial hättest.
Wir sind beide Enduro- Tourenfahrer mit CC-Vergangenheit und Freeride-herzen. 
Im Gegenzug kann ich dann mit aktuellen Infos von vor Ort dienen.

lG Helmuth


----------



## ombre998 (16. Januar 2011)

die seite einfach hochscrollen, da stehen die links mit den touren 

cheers
tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (17. Januar 2011)

ok, ok - hab schon verstanden. zuerst lesen dann posten 
Hab die Links auch gleich gesehen, und mittlerweile auch durchgesehen.

Ist genau das was wir suchen - dankeschön. 

Wollte auch nur wissen ob du schon mal auf Mallorca warst, und ob du zB. bestätigen kannst das Soller ein gutes Ausgangsgebiet für Touren ist usw.
Also auch Infos zu Unterkunft und zB. welche Mietwagenfirmen vor Ort sind  etc.

Sry, fangen grad erst mit der Recherche an und keiner von uns war jemals auf "malle".

lG


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,
kauf dir das Buch hier:
Mountainbiken auf Mallorca.

Soller ist als Startpunkt gut, wenn du da eine Biketaugliche Wohnung kriegst. Ansonsten ist Alcudia auch eine Alternative, gute Adresse ggf. per PN von mir. 

Mietwagen am Flughafen mieten, leider nehmen alle mittlerweile eine Pflichtbetankung zu horrenden Preisen  , sprich, du kannst den Tank auch leer fahren, macht finanziell keinen Unterschied.

Wir hatten dort 2x einen Citroen Berlingo.

Vorteil: Räder ohne was zu schrauben rein und raus (da hat man nach einer langen Tour auch keinen Bock mehr...  ), pflegeleicht, und man müfft sich nicht so an, wie in einer kleinen Kiste...

Über die Suchfunktion findest du aber auch massig Infos. Das mal alles lesen und dann ggf. melden, wenn offenen Punkte sind. 

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------

